# BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011



## woern1 (6. Januar 2011)

Termin: 02.04.2011, 09.00h MacDonalds:
Hier ist gleich zu Anfang die aktuelle Liste mit denjenigen, die schon zugesagt haben bzw. mit Fragezeichen versehen sind. Jene, die zwar abgestimmt, aber nicht konkret zugesagt haben, sind noch nicht aufgeführt und müssten sich noch per PN oder Posting mal melden.
Zugesagt haben:

Pikepauly  (??)
Wildshark (Torsten)
Nordlicht  (Andy)
Makreele (Clemens)
Küstenjung  (??)
goeddoek (Schorsch   )
Blindfischer (Dirk)
Fehmarnangler (Jochen)
Ines  (Ines)
Steffen23769 (Steffen)

Mit Fragezeichen:
Nolfravel (Jan Peter)
Tewi  (??) kommt nicht (Stand 16.03.2011)
Meereslehrling  (??)

Falls jemand was spenden will, bitte auch hier kurze Info an mich, damit das bischen koordiniert werden kann (einiges kann ich auch noch besorgen, z.B. Teller/Besteck/Ketchup, Würstchen usw.)

TL werner
Sorry, wenn ich paar 'Echtnamen' nicht mehr auf der Pfanne habe, aber das Alter.........

Motto des diesjährigen BMAs:
*Die Insel ruft!!!*

TL

werner


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Setze mich mal unter Vorbehalt mit auf die Liste falls es auf den 02.04. fällt.
Am 19.03. ziehen wir um und ich muss dann mal sehen ob ich die neue Hütte bis zum 02.04. fertig habe und vom Familienrat frei bekomme :m


----------



## küstenjung (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

moin,moin......lg aus neustadt,in holstein.....
....ich würde gerne mitfischen......aber nur just for fun.....denn ich schlage keine trutten ab.....geht das auch?.....möchte nur gerne unter gleichgesinnten sein.....unkosten bezahle ich natürlich.....auf dieses meerforellen um die wette fischen...in der rute und rolle habe ich echt keine lust...möchte echt nur im wasser stehen und fischen.....also über feetback würde ich mich freuen.......tight lines...


----------



## woern1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Eben, das Treffen ist wirklich just for fun, ein  wichtiger Faktor ist der Erfahrungsaustausch bzw. das Schnacken miteinander und das gesellige Beisammensein unter 'Verrückt-Infizierten' oder 'infiziert-Verückten'. Dass nebenbei noch bischen mit Blech oder Fliege gefischt wird, wird wohl keiner 'übel' nehmen|rolleyes
Und Unkosten dürften da keine entstehen bzw. über kleine Mitbringsel freut man sich natürlich.
TL

werner


----------



## küstenjung (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

na,das liest sich doch gut....#h
dann nehme ich gerne teil an diesen treffen......:m
hoffe dann nur auf gutes fischwetter.........


----------



## Jack Haze (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

werde mit nem kolegegen am 2. oda 3. april für 2 wochen in heiligenhafen anreisen. Genauen termin wissen wir erst nach buchung. 
sollte es klappen sind wir dabei! 
wetter egal !!!!! wir kommen


----------



## Jack Haze (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

also wir reisen am 3. an müssen halt dann schaun was ihr uns übrig lasst!
werd melden was in den 2 wochen ging petri für euch motiviert uns


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Oha - zweiten April |bigeyes dat woort eng !

Aber wenn die Insel, der Werner und womöglich auch noch der Steffen rufen, werde ich mein Bestes tun, dabei zu sein  #h


----------



## Blindfischer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

So, ich hab dann auch mal für den 2.4. gestimmt.

Am Wochenende vom 19.3. ist die ANJA, da steht Arbeiten auf dem Kalender

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moinsen,


Mir ist es prinzipiell egal, wobei es am 2.4 sein kann, dass ich in DK auf Angelfreizeit bin, Trutten ärgern.

Aber ich kann eh nüx sagen, da es das übliche Problem ist, dass ich nur dabei bin, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt

JP


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Mir ist es prinzipiell egal, wobei es am 2.4 sein kann, dass ich in DK auf Angelfreizeit bin, Trutten ärgern.
> ...


 

Haaase, nicht wirklich :c
Trottel, haste vergessen das du auch mitn Zug kommen kannst?  Dann sagste Steffen vorher bescheid das er dich abholen soll, basta 

Ich wäre auch dabei..... wenn der Werner so gnädig wäre und mich fahren könnte #h


----------



## woern1 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei..... wenn der Werner so gnädig wäre und mich fahren könnte #h



Das sollte ich doch hinbekommen#6

werner


----------



## Ines (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich kann nur am 2. April und könnte dann auch eine MFG anbieten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moinsen #h

2.April geht in Ordnung, bin dabei wenn nix unvorhergesehenes dazwischenkommt.

Bei ausreichend frühlingshaftem Wetter könnte man die Vorbesprechung z.B. auch als Grillabend abhalten aber das können wir noch beizeiten genau besprechen.


----------



## makreele (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin,
am 2.4. bin ich auch gerne dabei.

makreele#h


----------



## Wildshark (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Damit sind dann die drei Hasen komplett!!!

2.4 geht klar

Vorbesprechung mit allen was dazu gehört!!

Gruß Torsten

Bornholm auf Hasen Drei
(*Das war rückwäärts )*


----------



## Tewi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Hiho BMA´lers,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder an, kann aber nicht mit 100 Sicherheit sagen ob ich dabei bin!

Wäre ja auf jedenfall wieder ne knapp 600km Tour die sich lohnt!
Mal sehen wer mich dieses mal begleitet?!?!

Ick freu mir jedenfalls Euch Bekloppten wieder an der Küste zu treffen!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

ich werde mal versuchen mir den 2.4 freizuschaufeln


----------



## Wildshark (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hiho BMA´lers,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder an, kann aber nicht mit 100 Sicherheit sagen ob ich dabei bin!
> 
> ...


180 , lange blonde Haare und was sonst noch zu einer hübschen frau gehört!
Dann wäre die Fahrt für Dich angenehm und wir hätten bei beim Angeln auch noch was davon!!!


 Bornholm auf Hasen Drei
(*Das war rückwäärts )*
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Thorsten, mein hormongepeinigter Hase' #h

Was muss ich da lesen |bigeyes :q :q

@ Tewi

Versuch mal, da 100 Prozent draus zu machen |wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Na dann kauf Dir schnell noch n paar Haare, das Outfit haste ja schon, und wenn wir dann das Licht ausmachen merkt man bestimmt kaum einen Unterschied


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Na dann kauf Dir schnell noch n paar Haare, das Outfit haste ja schon, und wenn wir dann das Licht ausmachen merkt man bestimmt kaum einen Unterschied



|muahah:|sagnix|muahah:

Geht ja schon wieder gut los hier #6


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

:q:q:q


Torsten in Leoparden Dessous und blonder Perücke?




IIIEEEEEEH:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Na JP
Von der Haarlänge und dem Körperbau wärst Du eher der Rolle entsprechend! Ich leihe Dir auch gerne das Kleine Kleidungsstück aus! 

ABER BITTE GEWASCHEN WIEDER ZURÜCK!!!!!

:vik::vik:

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Das tendiert hier schon wieder weg von BMA und hin zu GFF...
Jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder Gedanken machen wie ich meine feminine Seite auslebe


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das tendiert hier schon wieder weg von BMA und hin zu GFF...
> Jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder Gedanken machen wie ich meine feminine Seite auslebe



:q:q Komm doch einfach als "braadbaanisch Segredeerin" :q:q


----------



## Wildshark (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Tue es Steffen, lasse deinen Gefühlen frein Lauf!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> :q:q Komm doch einfach als "braadbaanisch Segredeerin" :q:q


:vik:




Wildshark schrieb:


> Tue es Steffen, lasse deinen Gefühlen frein Lauf!
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten


Damit Du mich in Deine Leo-Bettwäsche ziehen kannst?
Nee Nee Digger, mach Dir keine Hoffnung


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Na JP
> Von der Haarlänge und dem Körperbau wärst Du eher der Rolle entsprechend! Ich leihe Dir auch gerne das Kleine Kleidungsstück aus!
> 
> ABER BITTE GEWASCHEN WIEDER ZURÜCK!!!!!
> ...


 


Hab ich Brüste???!!???


:q:q:q



JP


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Hab ich Brüste???!!???
> 
> 
> :q:q:q
> ...


 

Schwächling... eine ordentliche Brustmuskulatur und gut is


----------



## Wildshark (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

*Brustimplantate* sind heute auch nicht mehr so teuer!
Pushup würde doch auch gehen!!
:vik:

JP Du hast nun mal die längeren Haare!!

Torsten


----------



## Ines (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Klingt alles sehr vielversprechend. Ich spiel gerne applaudierendes Publikum.


----------



## makreele (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

genau, und wenn wir dann Strand sind, tummeln sich die Forellen und beißen nur auf Buletten mit Senf!
Au weihahah


----------



## Blindfischer (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



makreele schrieb:


> genau, und wenn wir dann Strand sind, tummeln sich die Forellen und beißen nur auf Buletten mit Senf!
> Au weihahah




He guck an,
es gibt doch noch jemand der glaubt das ganze hat was mit Angeln zu tun  |supergri

Ich hoffe Du bist nacher nicht zu entäuscht 

Gruß


----------



## woern1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH hat das Treffen etwas mit Angeln zu Thun, ist ja auch so gedacht, dass man Fischen geht und bischen Erfahrungsaustausch betreibt.
Was da andere wieder draus machen .......

Deswegen muss man da auch unbedingt teilnehmen, um die *netten* Menschen mal kennenzulernen und zu wissen, wer sich dahinter verbirgt und wie manche Postings hier zu verstehen sind #q|uhoh:
(Ich versteh' hier bald gar nix mehr)|thinkerg:

TL

werner


----------



## Blindfischer (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



woern1 schrieb:


> SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH hat das Treffen etwas mit Angeln zu Thun, ist ja auch so gedacht, dass man Fischen geht und bischen Erfahrungsaustausch betreibt.
> Was da andere wieder draus machen .......
> 
> Deswegen muss man da auch unbedingt teilnehmen, um die *netten* Menschen mal kennenzulernen und zu wissen, wer sich dahinter verbirgt und wie manche Postings hier zu verstehen sind #q|uhoh:
> ...




Gerade das macht es doch so lustig und entspannt:

Dass man nicht nur auf Teufel komm raus fischt, sondern auch tiefsinnige Gespräche am Strand führt.
( ist natürlich nicht verboten nur zu fischen )

Also alles wird gut |wavey:

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> ( ist natürlich nicht verboten nur zu fischen )
> 
> Also alles wird gut |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich so daran denke... beim letzten BMA wäre es besser gewesen wenn ich mehr geplaudert hätte... ;+

Dat Loch inna Watbüx war am Ende alles andere als angenehm im Schritt :c

Immerhin habe ich endlich ne neue, die nicht so weit ist, da sehe ich doch gleich viel besser aus


----------



## Tewi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> da sehe ich doch gleich viel besser aus



Beweise!!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Tewi ich habe schon Deine Begleiteren organisiert!

ES IST NOLFRAFEL, der blonde Jüngling mit den langen Haaren!!

Nun fang bloß nichts mit dem FehmarnAngler an!!
Nur gucken , nicht anfassen!!!

Das gibt nur REIBEREIEN!!

:q:q:q:q

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Auweia..... ich dachte der Jan Peter wäre mein Lustknabe (laut Steffen :q:q:q)

Torsten, kümmere du dich lieber um deine zwei Bunnys.... ääh Hasen, Steffen und Georg. :q

Habt ihr eigentlich gestern was gefangen?


----------



## woern1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Dat Loch inna Watbüx war am Ende alles andere als angenehm im Schritt :c
> 
> Immerhin habe ich endlich ne neue, die nicht so weit ist, da sehe ich doch gleich viel besser aus



Hattest du die schon im Wasser an?

Nicht dass du die beim Boardie-Treffen das erste Mal anhast und ähnliche Steffen, äh Stellen, feucht werden; das würde nicht nur für ein Schmunzeln sorgen:q|jump: 

TL werner


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Oha da habe ich doch tagelang übersehen das da schon die Einladungsrunde läuft.

Ich bin selbstverständlich dabei wenn der April Termin durchgeht, sieht aber ja im Moment ganz danach aus.

Freu mich schon!

Da wir das Thema mit der pornösen Bett- und Unterwäsche schon hatten und auch die üblichen Ferkeleien schon gepostet wurden, könnten wir uns eigentlich jetzt Thema Nr. 3 widmen, der berühmt berüchtigten Getränkefrage!!!

Thema Nummer 4 also die Verpflegungsfrage sollten wir dann im Februar behandeln.


----------



## Tewi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Gute Idee Gerrit!!!! Ick bring wieder dat übliche Niederrheiner Gesöff mit...


----------



## Tewi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



			
				Pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> Bunga Bunga Casting


|kopfkrat#c;+


----------



## goeddoek (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Tewi schrieb:


> |kopfkrat#c;+



Is noch geheim. Gibt aber sicher 'ne Vorführung von Gerriet beim BMA :m


----------



## Wildshark (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Das ist bestimmt Dirty Dancing am Strand nur viel dirtyger!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt Dirty Dancing am Strand nur viel dirtyger!!
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten


 

Aber nur mit zwei Einschränkungen:

1. Das kann NUR Pauly!

2. Er singt dabei "Evacuate the Dancefloor"!






JP


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Werner, führ doch mal ne öffentliche Teilnehmerliste in Beitrag 1.
So der Übersicht halber.


----------



## woern1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Tach zusammen, 
die Umfrage ist dicht, und es hat sich die Mehrheit für den 02.04. entschieden; die Stimmen waren 19:6 für den Apriltermin.

Ich werde dann mal eine Teilnehmerliste erstellen bzw. wer schon zugesagt hat und diese im ersten Posting einfügen.
Schei....... Schneeeeeeeee#q:c.

TL 
werner


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Werner, ich sehe da immernoch keine Liste.


----------



## woern1 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

So, auf vielfachen Wunsch hab' ich da mal die Liste aktualisiert (im ersten Posting).

Bitte da mal schauen, ob ich das alles so richtig aufgenommen habe.
Einige werden sich mit Sicherheit noch melden, u.a. die auch letztes Jahr schon dabei waren (z.B. Windmaster, sundvogel usw.)

werner


----------



## henningcl (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin

Schade, schade, schade, ich bin nur am 19. und 26. oben.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig doch.

grüsse#h


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

@Tewi

Das ist nur für Frauen!!!!!!!

@Nolfravel

In meinem Alter geht das mit der Musik nicht mehr, wie soll ich sagen?
Halt nicht mehr so richtig gut.......

Übrigens wegen hinkommen mach Dir keine Sorgen das regeln wir zeitnah.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

So langsam wird das ja schönes Wetter!
Könnte ein gutes Treffen werden.:m


----------



## woern1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ja sicher wird das wieder ein gutes Treffen.

Auch wenn's nächste Woche wieder paar Grad kühler wird, die Temps bleiben erstmal im Plusbereich und bei den angekündigten Tiefs zum WE wirds Wasser auch gut durchgepustet.

@Steffen:
Ist denn am Vorabend wieder eine kleine Vorbesprechung?|bla:

werner


----------



## Nolfravel (11. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich bin jetzt definitiv dabei.


Jedenfalls solange mich wer mitnimmt:q



Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (14. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Habt ihr etwa alle den blöden Winter nicht überstanden?

#c


JP


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



woern1 schrieb:


> @Steffen:
> Ist denn am Vorabend wieder eine kleine Vorbesprechung?|bla:
> 
> werner



Na sicher Werner 
genaues beschnacken wir am besten persönlich. das Wochenende habe ich das ferienhaus auch schon für die "üblichen Verdächtigen" geblockt 

Wir sehen uns #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwa alle den blöden Winter nicht überstanden?
> 
> #c
> 
> ...


 
Hab ick mich auch gefragt, im letzten Thread haben doch alle wie sonst was rumgeblödelt. :q:q

Pass auf, diesmal sollst du in die Leowäsche gesteckt werden. :q

Super das du doch kommst, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige "Jüngling" da. 

Bei der Vorbesprechung bin ich auch auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## woern1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich denk' mal dass da noch so bischen abgewartet wird (Wetter usw). Aber bis dahin sinds ja noch 2einhalb Wochen, so dass nicht nur bis dahin die Sonne stärker wird, sondern acuh die Wassertemps etwas anwärmt.

Das wird schon'


TL
werner


----------



## Pikepauly (15. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Besser könnte der Zeitpunkt kaum sein.
Vorbesprechung???
Ganz wichtig.


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

So ein Mist und ich kann nicht dabei sein!!! heul!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Schade!!!


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Mööönsch, Tewi - maak kiene Dingers |bigeyes

Ausserdem ist am Freitag doch Bunga Bunga Casting mit Puff Pilly angesagt :vik: :q


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin Georg!!

Ich sach mal so, das ist immernoch nur für Damen.


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Oh, das soll's auch bleiben #h  

Dachte nur, dass Du vielleicht ein kostenloses Show-Bunga-Bunga machst. Nicht, das ich voyeuristisch veranlagt bin #d

Man will ja nur seinen Horizont erweitern #6 Und wenn ich an Sharky und die Leop .....   |sagnix


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Die Leowäsche geht schon in die richtige Richtung.

Aber diesmal wird hart gefischt, zumindest von mir.

Also zumindest habe ich mir das vorgenommen, mal schauen wenn das Mopsys und die Disse zu haben könnte das evtl. klappen.

Ich bin gänzlich ab von Schnaps und Taback, nur lügen tue ich noch.


----------



## woern1 (17. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



#q

....

werner


----------



## Wildshark (17. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin

Immer diese Anspielungen auf meine überaus schöne Bettwäsche!!

Aber Ihr werd schon sehen was Ihr davon habt!!:q

Ich habe da schon was vorbereitet!!!|bigeyes

Ich kann nur hoffen das Ihr das alle vertragen könnt, nicht das der Arzt noch kommen muss!!

Bis dann 

Der 
LEO SHARK


----------



## Blindfischer (17. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber diesmal wird hart gefischt, zumindest von mir.
> 
> 
> Ich bin gänzlich ab von Schnaps und Taback, nur lügen tue ich noch.




Ja nee is klar.....:q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (23. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Nabend!

Sagt mal Jungs und Mädels muß ich davon ausgehen das ich diesmal am Strand verhungern muß????

Nach der Bunga Bunga Vorstellung wird Gerrit doch bestimmt völlig ausgezerrt sein!!:m

Also machen wir doch mal eine kleine Bestandsaufnahme wer alles was mit bringt!!!

Ich werde wieder so ein 1 bis 2 Packungen Würstchen zusteuern!

Wer kann denn diesmal für den Grill sorgen?( Sehr wichtig ):q

Also nicht schüchtern sein, macht die Gefriertruhen leer!!

Wir sehen uns auf der Insel!

Torsten


----------



## Pikepauly (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Mamjam! Ohne Mampf kein Kampf.
Ich steuere zur "Vorbesprechung" 
 Bremer grüne Buddeln bei und zum Beachtreffen eine handvoll Baguettes/Brot oder was der Inselbäcker gerade so günstig abgibt.


----------



## woern1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Den Grill wollte der Clemens (Makreele --> wieso eigentlich mit ssweih eeeehhh?) mitbringen; falls er kurzfristig absagt, könnte ich zur Not  auch einen beisteuern (kleinen Gasgrill).

Ich werd' mal schauen, dass ich so 1-2 kg Nackensteaks organisieren kann und seh' mich mal nach paar Papptellern und Besteck um.


Bräuchten wir nur noch jemand, der ev. für den Samstag Gerstensaftkaltschale mitbringt.


werner


----------



## Blindfischer (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich werf dann Samstag eine Kiste Kaltschale in den Ring

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Pikepauly (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Clemens sagt nich ab!!
Sonst gibts Ärger mit Opa Pauly.


----------



## Wildshark (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Clemens sagt nich ab!!
> Sonst gibts Ärger mit Opa Pauly.


 Ach hattest Du mit Ihm das Bunga Bunga einstudiert!!|rolleyes

Dann haben wir jetzt schon 

Brot 
Würstchen 
Nackensteak
Grill
Kohle 
Anzünder
Bier


Es fehlt dann noch Alk freie Getränke  und sonstige kleine Leckereien!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## BB-cruiser (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

aha Spiritus Lecker |bigeyes


----------



## makreele (24. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Hi,
ich bring den Grill und Bier. 

Auf danne#h


----------



## woern1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> aha Spiritus Lecker |bigeyes


Is ja auch günstiger, da kostet die 1-Liter-Pulle nur knapp 2 Euro:#2:
Und Grillkohle ist gut für die Verdauung|kopfkrat

Hatte die Grillkohle letztes Jahr der Clemens mitgebracht?

werner


----------



## goeddoek (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Wie jetzt ? Selber grillen ? Ich dachte, dass Du als Ausrichter die Feinkost-Fuzzis von Sylt antraben lässt #c  :q :q :q

Nee, im Ernst - für die Vorgespräche hatte ich gedacht zu den hochgeistigen Gesprächen ein ebensolches Getränk mitzubringen - ich denke Ulli, Pauly und die Hasen wird's freuen.

Zum Grillen bring ich dann etwas totes Tier mit :q Salate sind sowieso überbewertet


----------



## woern1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> :q Salate sind sowieso überbewertet




Eben, für echte Männer reicht FLEEEEEIIIIIISCH und bischen Brot|clown:

werner


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

@Goedok

Das mit den geistigen Getränken ist ja sehr honorig von Dir, aber Du solltest dann auch nen büschen gucken, das da nur Leute beigehen die da mit umkönnen.....


----------



## Wildshark (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Gerrit 

Wolltest Du nichts trinken?

Lobenswert!!!:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich kann da prima mit um.
Da wo ich herkom gibts Cola-Korn mit der Muttermilch.


----------



## Wildshark (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Na das ist ja ne Mischung!!

Kann sowas schmecken???#d


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Das schmeckt kein Stück, aber es macht hart.


----------



## makreele (25. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Also ich bringe Grill, kohle und Anzünder mit. und bier. und nen paar Würste. Das wird fein!:vik:

Auf dann, Makreele mit doppel E, weil mit ein E war schon vergeben....


----------



## Aal-Papst (26. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin Jungs,

wie ich sehe, geht es schon wieder heiss her. Ich wuensch euch viel Spass bei der Vorbesprechung und am naechsten Tag am Wasser. Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, da ich momentan auf dem Weg nach Rio de Janeiro bin.
Also tight lines und vielleicht klappt es ja im naechsten Jahr wieder.

Gruss
Olli


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

So, kurze Bestandsaufnahme 

Teilnehmer der Vorbesprechung:

1. Georg
2. Torsten
3. Uli
4. Ines
5. J.P.
6. Jochen
7. Werner
8. ich
9. Mien Fru
10. Clemens
11. Gerrit

Schlafgäste:

1. Georg
2. Ines.
3. J.P.
4. Uli
5. Gerrit

Im jeweiligen Bully:

1. Torsten
2. Clemens


Heims c h e i s s e r ähhhh schläfer  :

1. Jochen
2. Werner


Mien Fru und ich stehen schlaftechnisch nicht zur Debatte und die Besucherritze bleibt leer ;-)


Wie gewünscht gibts Chili 

Alkfreie Getränke für den Abend und Knabberkram geht auf mich.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Heims c h e i s s e r ähhhh schläfer  :
> 
> 1. Jochen
> 2. Werner
> ...


 
Steffen, ab wann ist denn Einlass? #h

Oh ja, schön Chili... wehe es ist nicht schön scharf.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

@Steffen

Naja, schon ganz gut die Liste aber Opa Pauly wollte eigentlich an der Vorbesprechung teilnehmen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Steffen, ab wann ist denn Einlass? #h
> 
> Oh ja, schön Chili... wehe es ist nicht schön scharf.


Ich denke, das geht wie üblich so gegen 19 Uhr los #h

Du musst eben ggf. nachwürzen...
Wir sind sonst alles alte Herren, zu scharf machen unsere Mägen nicht mehr mit 




Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Steffen
> 
> Naja, schon ganz gut die Liste aber Opa Pauly wollte eigentlich an der Vorbesprechung teilnehmen.


Schon korrigiert, irgendwie bist du mir auf der Vorbesprechungsliste durchgerutscht, auf der "Pennliste" stehst ja drauf.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das geht wie üblich so gegen 19 Uhr los #h
> 
> Du musst eben ggf. nachwürzen...
> Wir sind sonst alles alte Herren, zu scharf machen unsere Mägen nicht mehr mit


 
Ok, passt. #h
Ich brauche ja nur knapp 5 Minuten zu dir ins Dorf. 

Alte Herren mit alten Mägen, von wegen... verweicht nennt man das!


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> verweicht nennt man das!



Mistbock


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Alte Herren mit alten Mägen, von wegen... verweicht nennt man das!



Ooooch, watt süüüüß :l 'ne handbreit höher als'n Hausschwein, aber hier den Macho machen   

Obwohl |kopfkrat So schließt sich der Kreis |licht > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO43p2Wqc08 Müssen mal schaun, ob wir nicht 'nen Bauarbeiterhelm für Dich besorgen können #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ooooch, watt süüüüß :l 'ne handbreit höher als'n Hausschwein, aber hier den Macho machen


 


Ich kann da nichts für, liegt in meinen Genen (also das scharf essen). Thaiküche ist halt öfters mal scharf. 

Wie wad klein? Zumindestens den Steffen habe ich fast. 


Der Dutube Link geht nicht... |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (28. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ihr habt ja schon wieder viel Spass.
Ich gebe mal nen Tip ab: 3 dicke Trutten für Samstag.


----------



## woern1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Meinst du die Trutten im Medley oder doch die im salzhaltigen Ostseewasser:q

werner


----------



## Pikepauly (28. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Mir persönlich wäre das egal......



Nee, ich meinte die ausser Ostsee, nicht die anner Ostsee.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Im Medley gibts aber auch genug "Trutten"  

Der Laden ist aber eher sowas wie ein Truttenpuff


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich finds schön da........

Die Wettervorhersage gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## goeddoek (29. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Das glaub ich Dir gern. Der "King of the Bunga" im Truttenteich.

Vielleicht sollte man den Laden in Coco Bunga Club umbennen.

Jepp, ich sehe Pauly förmlich vor mir, wie er in Wathosen den Laden aufmischt > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttoC1n8z9h4 :q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

@Georg

Wenn ich so tanzen würde hätte ich wahrscheinlich soviel weibliche Anhänger, daß ich auf der Insel wirklich nicht zum Angeln kommen würde.

Leider tanze ich aber ja wie: "Ein Panzerschrank auf Ecstasy." O-Ton Aalpapst


----------



## Wildshark (29. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ah dann habe ich eine Vostellung wie Du tanzt!


Augsburger Puppenkiste auf LSD




Gruß
Tosten


----------



## woern1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Für diejenigen, die erst am Samstag zum Treffen kommen:

Wir treffen uns wieder um 09.00 h bei McDonalds in Burg, das ist direkt am Ortseingang/Landkirchener Weg in Burg.

Da haben auch noch manche Zeit, sich dort in dem Laden bischen 'Aufzuhübschen' bzw. sich angeltauglich zu machen.  :m|rolleyes|rolleyes

An welchen Strand wir fahren, legen wir an der Vorbesprechung fest. So wie es derzeit aussieht, werden wir fast schon T-Shirt-Wetter am Samstag haben; ev. leichten Südwest- bis Südwind mit Stärke 3-4 Bft. Da könnten wir zur Nord- oder Ostküste zum Fischen. Genaueres folgt bzw. wird noch besprochen.

werner


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Na, ja - wenn ich das hier lese > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213099&page=2 wird 's wohl nicht viel mit Angeln, oder ? #c

Oder gibt es gute Neuigkeiten von Fehmarn ? Wie gesagt, hier sieht's bisher noch gut aus.


----------



## Nolfravel (30. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Laut Jochen, mit dem ich nich vor 3h über Skype gequatscht habe soll auf fehmarn allet klar sein.


Trotz ziemlich doller Halsschmerzen freue ich mich auf euch.


JP


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Laut Jochen, mit dem ich nich vor 3h über Skype gequatscht habe soll auf fehmarn allet klar sein.



Na, das nenn' ich gute Nachrichten. Danke dafür #6 #h



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Trotz ziemlich doller Halsschmerzen freue ich mich auf euch.
> 
> 
> JP



Die kriegst Du bei der Vorbesprechung schon weggegurgelt  #g


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin Moin in die Runde!! 
Ich wünsche Euch bei dem Treffen viel viel Spass und den einen oder anderen Fisch!!
 Ich wäre selbst gern dabei gewesen, kann aber leider arbeitstechnisch erst am Sonntag anreisen ,um dann 7 Tage zu versuchen das Silber und die Dickköpfe zu fangen, die Ihr drin gelassen habt.
Hoffentlich habt Ihr Glück mit den Algen. Das Wetter sieht ja mittelfristig sehr vielversprechend aus.
In diesem Sinne PETRI HEIL


----------



## Brandiangli (31. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oder gibt es gute Neuigkeiten von Fehmarn ? Wie gesagt, hier sieht's bisher noch gut aus.




komm mal rüber ...ist alles ok hier ...|wavey:#6


----------



## goeddoek (31. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Na, denn is ja allet in Ordnung, wa ? 

#h Danke für die Info, liebe Grüße und bring den Hessen mal in Bewegung  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Mal kurz die Übernachtungsfrage am Wochenende Vorbesprechung/BMA 01/02. April 2011

Ines und Uli hab ich bei uns im Haus untergebracht.
(Ihr beiden wenn möglich Schlafsäcke mitbringen, danke)

Sharky wie üblich in seinem Bulli vorm Haus

Clemens schätzungsweise auch in seinem Bulli.

Gerrit, J.P. und Georg im Ferienhaus.

so hat jeder ein Zimmer und man tritt sich nicht auf die Füße.


----------



## goeddoek (31. März 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Gran-di-ooos gelöst, Haas  #6


----------



## Blindfischer (1. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Ich nhab euch beiden Bornholmhasen grad ne PN geschickt wegen Ansage Angelplatz, ich komm nämlich erst später.

Gruß

Dirk​


----------



## AlBundy (2. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...so hat jeder ein Zimmer und man tritt sich nicht auf die Füße.



...Steffen...das ist wirklich beachtlich, wenn man bedenkt was für Watschuhgrößen so umherlaufen! :q

Wünsch euch PETRI HEIL und bin schon auf heut' Abend gespannt!!! #g 
UND BITTE KEINE BILDER AUSLASSEN ! :vik:


----------



## Tewi (2. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Also wenn man die Fänge hier so betrachtet könnt ich.......

Naja ich wünsche Euch allen dicke Fische!!!!

Lieben Gruß an alle aus NRW


----------



## Wildshark (3. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin

So glücklich wieder zurück!
War ein super treffen mit netten Leuten und einer super Stimmung!

Die Fische waren leider an anderen Stränden sehr beschäftigt, so konnten sie nicht mit uns spielen! Aber das war bei der Stimmung auch nicht so schlimm!!
Danke nochmal an den Catring Service Werner und Clemens!!

Ein riesiges Lob auch an Sandra und Steffen 1000 Dank für die super Bewirtung!!!

Das Fazit von mir: SUPER GEILES WOCHENENDE !!!!!!


Bitte gleich in die nächste Liste eintragen!!!!


Gruß

Torsten


PS: Werner wo sind die Bilder ???:vik:


----------



## woern1 (3. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

So, Bilder sind hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?u=35340
Leider hat der Upload das nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge eingestellt. Am besten mit dem letzten Bild anfangen und dann immer auf vorheriges Bild  klicken, dann stimmt auch der zeitliche Ablauf in etwa.

Hab' noch paar Bilder, die ich die nächsten Tage einstelle.

Fazit: Auch wenn's fischtechnisch eher dürftig war, wars ein schöner Tag mit ganz netten Leuten, mir hat's  ganz viel Spass gemacht und freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.

TL

werner

Steffen +Sandra natürlich auch von mir: Many Thanks.


----------



## goeddoek (3. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moin |wavey:


Bin auch wieder heile auf Lolland angekommen und möchte mich als erstes beim Haas und der H(a)es(s)in   gaaaaanz dolle für den tollen Service bedanken #6 :m Da kann der Feinkostonkel von Sylt nich`gegen an :vik:

Die Bilder sind klasse, Wörn-Män :m 

War wieder einmal ein tolles Wochenende mit richtig klasse Leuten ! Schreit regelrecht nach Wiederholung.

Heute morgen haben der wilde Sharky und ich dann doch noch Erfolg gehabt. Torsten eine gut maßige und ich eine 52er - geht doch :q


----------



## AlBundy (4. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Die Bilder sind sehr schön geworden! #h

...um so mehr hat mich dann auch unser TEXANISCHER SILBERRÜCKEN im K L E I N E N #t... Leo-Dress beeindruckt :m

Hoffe, bei mir wird's das nächste Mal auch wieder klappen!


Grüße, Alex


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Moinsen Männers #h

War schön euch zu Gast gehabt zu haben und wie immer ein gelungener Abend und Tag.

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal #h

Die Bilder sind selbstredend TOP


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Danke für die Bilder!

Die Gastfreundschaft der auf Fehmarn Zugereisten war wieder mal perfekt! Danke Werner, Sandra und Steffen!

Der Strand perfekt gewählt für ein chilliges Treffen, leider ohne Fisch oder wir haben sie nicht erwischt.

Die besten Döntjes der ganzen Eastcoast waren auch wieder herzerfrischend.

Ein Super Treffen, beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei und der Aalpapst ist auch schon ganz heiss auf den nächsten Termin.


----------



## Blindfischer (5. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Klasse Bilder, 

ich bin zwar erst recht spät angekommen und musste früh wieder los, bin aber froh es nicht verpasst zu haben.

Ich habe sogar die nächsten 20 Würfe auf dem Weg zur MEfo absolviert, kann also nicht mehr so lange dauern :q

Dank auch an die Grillmeister, was gibt es besseres als mit frischem Grillfleisch in der Sonne zu sitzen...


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## woern1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dank auch an die Grillmeister, was gibt es besseres als mit frischem Grillfleisch in der Sonne zu sitzen...
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Noch ein oder ssswei Flensburger Maibock dazu.....:#2:

werner


----------



## woern1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Heiiiiiii, ich nochmal:

Habe jetzt auch die restlichen Bilders eingestellt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4104

Kommentare habe ich mir erspart, könnt' ihr vielleicht euren Senf dazugeben.

TL
werner


----------



## goeddoek (8. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Goile Billers, Werner #6

Hätt' Lust, gleich wieder 'n BMA zu starten :m


----------



## woern1 (8. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Goile Billers, Werner #6
> 
> Hätt' Lust, gleich wieder 'n BMA zu starten :m



Das liegt ja auch zu 99% an den Motiven bzw. an den 'Darstellern', die fotografiert wurden und sehr fotogen sind  |jump:
Ohne die wären die Bilder natürlich nicht so schön.

werner

Pustet ganz gut heute#q


----------



## Tewi (9. April 2011)

*AW: BMA-Boardiemeerforellenangeln 2011*

Wie heisst es so schön Werner:

"Wind ist nur ein mentales Problem"


----------

